# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Who is the oldest on the board?

## doublewide

Just curious. I am 32 but know that is not close to being the oldest. 

Also, how long do you plan on doing roids? I mean we can't do them forever. Or can we? I just don't see myself doing this in my 40's.

----------


## Ajax

I'll up th ante to 40, but I know there are guys that are older.

You don't do steroids forever. When you hit 40 you see a doctor--then it's called "Hormone Replacement Therapy"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tock

47 (or is it 46?) . . . hard to tell with the hair color . . .

----------


## doublewide

> _Originally posted by Ajax_ 
> *I'll up th ante to 40, but I know there are guys that are older.
> 
> You don't do steroids forever. When you hit 40 you see a doctor--then it's called "Hormone Replacement Therapy" *



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Tock_ 
> *47 (or is it 46?) . . . hard to tell with the hair color . . .*


Looks like you'll still be 45 until December. I'll be 46 in July.

--dnb

----------


## arthurb999

Isn't TNT like 102?  :Don't know:  


jk  :Big Grin:

----------


## TNT

> _Originally posted by arthurb999_ 
> *Isn't TNT like 102?  
> jk *


Close, but not quite.

I'm 48, going on 12. As I recall, Mrs. T is also 48. We have several members who are 46 and 47 as well as some in their early 40's.

But we're not the oldest. I forget his name, but we have a member who is bodybuilding at 52 and could put most guys half his age to shame.

Bottom line: Age is relative. The guys in their 20's will be in their 40's soon enough and will look back on their 20's as if it was yesterday. And guys in their 30's will continue to post and call themselves "old." If you live your life right and have a blast, the best age is the one you're at _today_.

As for me, I'm looking forward to a year-and-a-half down the line when I can get my AARP card and get crapy motel discounts, if only to hear, "Nah, that card's not really yours, is it?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by TNT_ 
> *Close, but not quite.
> 
> I'm 48, going on 12. As I recall, Mrs. T is also 48. We have several members who are 46 and 47 as well as some in their early 40's.
> 
> But we're not the oldest. I forget his name, but we have a member who is bodybuilding at 52 and could put most guys half his age to shame.*


tnt, 
i think youre referring to ironmaster, he is in his 50's i believe, but not sure of his exact age. and youre right he looks awesome...........

btw- im only 40.......... :Wink/Grin:  


peace bb79

----------


## Butch

Do we have an oxygen suppply for this board? lol! In all seriousnees, it's cool to se you guys trying hard and still in the game (BBing that is). I hope I still have that desire when I get to be older. I think you are old when you act like you are old. I've sene men in there 60's doing wehat guys in their thirties would not do. 

keep it going guys!

----------


## TNT

> _Originally posted by barbells79_ 
> *tnt, 
> i think youre referring to ironmaster, he is in his 50's i believe, but not sure of his exact age. and youre right he looks awesome...........
> 
> btw- im only 40..........*


You're absolutely right. I was thinking that it was Iron-_something_, but couldn't remember which one. And he _does_ do an awesome job - the guy's condition is better than all of the _real_ "youngsters" on the board.

And like I said, age is relative. My best friend is four months younger than me, and every year I have to go through four months of him razzing me because I'm _numerically_ older. Then, of course, he catches up...  :Big Grin:

----------


## feelnfit

44 here. do you guys remember jogging in a jugg?

----------


## ironmike7000

I'm 45 years old and I don't see myself ever not working out. I look at it as a fountain of youth. I can either keep on lifting and try to stay looking young or quit and start aging.

----------


## ari

Hey I'm 48 and if they pay me to get back my body, when I was in my 20s I will run for the life of me. I was thin as a stick - 105 at 5.8. They used to call me the Flying tendon as I was moving constantly. LOL!

----------


## Buddha_Red

yall inspire me bigtime!

I am only 32 but i will never stop myself. i cannot believe how good it feels to workout. heh even when im bigtime sore its better than being over 300lbs  :Smilie:

----------


## Rocket

Signing in at the young age of 44

Rocket

----------


## broncojosh

my buddies dad was the first guy to really talk to me about juice. He's 53, 6'0" and 228lbs at something like 8% bf! Veins like water hoses. I'll see if i can get him to post a pic. He is very impressive, for any age

----------


## ripped4fsu

35 here,, 

But my motto is this~~~ "Your only young once, but you can be immature forever!!"  :Wink:

----------


## doublewide

When I said I do not see myself doing this in my 40's I meant doing roids, not working out. I will always workout just I have for the past 14 years. I love it. Really can't imagine not doing it.

----------


## Kaz

> _Originally posted by Buddha_Red_ 
> *yall inspire me bigtime!
> 
> I am only 32 but i will never stop myself. i cannot believe how good it feels to workout. heh even when im bigtime sore its better than being over 300lbs *


Im 39 this time next month.

I too enjoy it even when Im really sore - Ill train 5 days a week when I can, but Im not sure its _BETTER_ than being over 300lbs! Iv been over 300lbs for rather a long time now!

I first picked up a weight when I was about 15-16 - While I do have holidays away from the gym, I cant imagine _NOT_ training!  :EEK!:  

I dont think I look much younger because of it, but I do enjoy going into the gym and blowing the young guys out of the water! They all have this strange idea that if you are over 30 (Worse, nearly 40!) you cant lift as much weight as them. It nice to be able to put that straight on the squat rack!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## LewdTenant

31 years old here. glad to see a forum like this. And Ironmaster looks unbelievably awesome.

Lewd

----------


## Tarzan

I am with Taz, I will be 39 in July, I'm in better shape now then most guys in there twentys. Started power lifting this year and next year I can compete as a master LOL...

----------


## ironmaster

Well, so far in this thread it looks like I'm the winner at 53. Do I get a prize.
I appreciate the kind words from TNT, LewdTenant(love that moniker) and others. Actually, I think we have an advantage over the younger guys. After decades in the gym and countless cycles, older fellows like us know what works for us. We generally can afford better gear, and have the time to properly train. Also, mature muscle is freakier looking.
I just feel that there is no need for anyone to give in to aging. Most of my friends just surrendered to it in their 30's or 40's. They are unhealthy, look like shit, and their kids laugh at them. Not this guy. I was determined to set an example of fitness for my sons. If you preach strength training in sports, you better practice it by example. Kids aren't stupid.
And I don't give one shit that steroids are illegal. It's ridiculous to deny us the right to combat old age. Older women can get what they need, no problem.....or they would all be bald with mustaches. But a guy can turn into an old woman.....that's just fine. Well fuck that.

I'm well into my summer program: GH/insulin /light test/tren /winstrol /eq. I recommend it highly for old farts. Here's a photo I just snapped of my results so far......

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Well, so far in this thread it looks like I'm the winner at 53. Do I get a prize.
> I appreciate the kind words from TNT, LewdTenant(love that moniker) and others. Actually, I think we have an advantage over the younger guys. After decades in the gym and countless cycles, older fellows like us know what works for us. We generally can afford better gear, and have the time to properly train. Also, mature muscle is freakier looking.
> I just feel that there is no need for anyone to give in to aging. Most of my friends just surrendered to it in their 30's or 40's. They are unhealthy, look like shit, and their kids laugh at them. Not this guy. I was determined to set an example of fitness for my sons. If you preach strength training in sports, you better practice it by example. Kids aren't stupid.
> And I don't give one shit that steroids are illegal. It's ridiculous to deny us the right to combat old age. Older women can get what they need, no problem.....or they would all be bald with mustaches. But a guy can turn into an old woman.....that's just fine. Well fuck that.
> 
> I'm well into my summer program: GH/insulin/light test/tren/winstrol/eq. I recommend it highly for old farts. Here's a photo I just snapped of my results so far......*



well said i.m.................youre an inspiration to all of us brother, keep it up.


peace bb79

----------


## JohnnyB

You look great Bro.

JohnnyB

----------


## Ironweb

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Well, so far in this thread it looks like I'm the winner at 53. Do I get a prize.
> Not this guy. I was determined to set an example of fitness for my sons. If you preach strength training in sports, you better practice it by example. Kids aren't stupid.
> And I don't give one shit that steroids are illegal. It's ridiculous to deny us the right to combat old age. Older women can get what they need, no problem.....or they would all be bald with mustaches. But a guy can turn into an old woman.....that's just fine. Well fuck that.
> 
> *


I agree 100% with what you say here. I know I want to set an example for my son and daughter. It gives me great pride to hear my son tell me when I go to his sporting events "dad you have the biggest muscles out here" It is not an ego thing for me it is the fact that my son understands fitness and see's it in me where he does not in the other dad's out there. 

You look great. BTW 34 here.

----------


## LewdTenant

Ironmaster,

could you briefly tell use what your training split is and what your cycles look like these days? Thanks!

perhaps you feel some AS/drugs are better/safer after 40?

Lewd

----------


## BIG R

Jesus Ironmaster............You took the prize! You are huge. I have hope now that I can still be big about 20years from now! I do believe in muscle being mature and freakyer.

I turn 30 this year!

Big R

----------


## doublewide

Ironmaster is my new hero. I hope I look like you do when I am in my 50's. Shit, I hope I can look like that after my next cycle!!!!

----------


## ironmaster

Sure thing, Lewd one. I train one body part a day, short and heavy. I'm usually done in 30 minutes. 5 days straight, 2 off. I used to spend hours in the gym, and was making no progress.....it's easy to overtrain when you are a senior citizen. I like to mix in some powerlifting and olympic type exercises for variety. I do weighted sprints 3 times a week also.

Safest gear for oldtimers? Test and GH.....stuff that is naturally occuring in the body. I use everything, though. Generally, I am on GH and test year-round.......haven't cycled in a long time. My winter bulking program is GH/insulin throughout, suspension and anadrol for the first 20 days, test cyp/prop/deca for 16 weeks, then "bridge" with GH and light test for a month....HCG and clomid for a couple weeks in the middle just for cosmetic reasons...... repeat. In the spring/summer I switch to GH/insulin/fina/eq/winstrol (and always some test). I don't like to state doses, because I use stupid amounts and I wouldn't want someone else to go do it and run into trouble. I'll say this, though....all younger brothers should properly cycle and make sure to recover their axis. I'm happily married, have all the kids I plan to have, and accept that I will be on HRT for life.....but this is not for everyone.

The mistakes that I see younger guys make all the time are: overtraining, not eating, and taking all kinds of anti-estrogens without knowing if it is needed. You have to have mass first, before you can refine your physique. Too much volume training and following those diets as described in the muscle mags = no size. Eat like crazy....I'll get up near 250 in the winter at 5'11, and pare it down in the summer....232 currently.

Anyway, I'd be happy to discuss specifics with any of you fine brothers anytime. I've used steroids and weight trained since the early 1970's, and have tried just about everything out there, so maybe I can help someone avoid mistakes I've already made. And thanks again to all for the kind words. It means a lot coming from peers who understand what it takes to achieve a physique that stands out from the crowd.

----------


## DarTanBFT

Does 56 put me in the running? 300+grams of protein a day, 2.5 hour workout every other day. Feeling great.

----------


## basskiller

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Sure thing, Lewd one. I train one body part a day, short and heavy. I'm usually done in 30 minutes. 5 days straight, 2 off. I used to spend hours in the gym, and was making no progress.....it's easy to overtrain when you are a senior citizen. I like to mix in some powerlifting and olympic type exercises for variety. I do weighted sprints 3 times a week also.
> 
> Safest gear for oldtimers? Test and GH.....stuff that is naturally occuring in the body. I use everything, though. Generally, I am on GH and test year-round.......haven't cycled in a long time. My winter bulking program is GH/insulin throughout, suspension and anadrol for the first 20 days, test cyp/prop/deca for 16 weeks, then "bridge" with GH and light test for a month....HCG and clomid for a couple weeks in the middle just for cosmetic reasons...... repeat. In the spring/summer I switch to GH/insulin/fina/eq/winstrol (and always some test). I don't like to state doses, because I use stupid amounts and I wouldn't want someone else to go do it and run into trouble. I'll say this, though....all younger brothers should properly cycle and make sure to recover their axis. I'm happily married, have all the kids I plan to have, and accept that I will be on HRT for life.....but this is not for everyone.
> 
> The mistakes that I see younger guys make all the time are: overtraining, not eating, and taking all kinds of anti-estrogens without knowing if it is needed. You have to have mass first, before you can refine your physique. Too much volume training and following those diets as described in the muscle mags = no size. Eat like crazy....I'll get up near 250 in the winter at 5'11, and pare it down in the summer....232 currently.
> 
> Anyway, I'd be happy to discuss specifics with any of you fine brothers anytime. I've used steroids and weight trained since the early 1970's, and have tried just about everything out there, so maybe I can help someone avoid mistakes I've already made. And thanks again to all for the kind words. It means a lot coming from peers who understand what it takes to achieve a physique that stands out from the crowd.
> 
> *


Ever since I came to Elite, I would see your posts and know that I would enjoy reading it. You have always been insightful and to the point. I knew that I would always walk away from your posts knowing that I've learned something new today.. For that I thank you sir. I look forward to reading and learning more! 
Respectfully, 
bass

----------


## ironmaster

You know what, basskiller? I really believe in the corney "brother" stuff. That's the way it always was. We were weirdo's who trained in dank gyms and took dangerous, illegal things to get BIG. The general public, even some family members, didn't understand. So we took care of each other like brothers do. If a guy was out of gear before his cycle was over....someone would just loan him some. There were no fakes, no scams, no rats.....and all transactions were "cash and carry". I could go in any hardcore gym in any city, and find myself among brothers.
You are a gentleman, basskiller, and I'm happy to have you as a brother.

----------


## Ironweb

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *You know what, basskiller? I really believe in the corney "brother" stuff. That's the way it always was. We were weirdo's who trained in dank gyms and took dangerous, illegal things to get BIG. The general public, even some family members, didn't understand. So we took care of each other like brothers do. If a guy was out of gear before his cycle was over....someone would just loan him some. There were no fakes, no scams, no rats.....and all transactions were "cash and carry". I could go in any hardcore gym in any city, and find myself among brothers.
> You are a gentleman, basskiller, and I'm happy to have you as a brother.*


Not to sound too corny here myself but Ironmaster that is one of the coolest things I have ever read someone say. Good to have a bro like you on this board.

----------


## basskiller

That means a lot! Thank you. Yes, those days were nice, I didn't use gear, but that didn't matter to any of us. We all supported each other. 
That was just second nature to us. 

So as long as there are men of your caliber around, the "brother" lifestyle will be alive and well! 

bass

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Well, so far in this thread it looks like I'm the winner at 53. Do I get a prize.
> I appreciate the kind words from TNT, LewdTenant(love that moniker) and others. Actually, I think we have an advantage over the younger guys. After decades in the gym and countless cycles, older fellows like us know what works for us. We generally can afford better gear, and have the time to properly train. Also, mature muscle is freakier looking.
> I just feel that there is no need for anyone to give in to aging. Most of my friends just surrendered to it in their 30's or 40's. They are unhealthy, look like shit, and their kids laugh at them. Not this guy. I was determined to set an example of fitness for my sons. If you preach strength training in sports, you better practice it by example. Kids aren't stupid.
> And I don't give one shit that steroids are illegal. It's ridiculous to deny us the right to combat old age. Older women can get what they need, no problem.....or they would all be bald with mustaches. But a guy can turn into an old woman.....that's just fine. Well fuck that.
> 
> I'm well into my summer program: GH/insulin/light test/tren/winstrol/eq. I recommend it highly for old farts. Here's a photo I just snapped of my results so far......*





Wow that is just un fucking real !!!

Such a role model for BB's everywhere !!!

I can only hope to ever look that good and I am 29 !!!

 :Afro:

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by basskiller_ 
> * 
> Ever since I came to Elite, I would see your posts and know that I would enjoy reading it. You have always been insightful and to the point. I knew that I would always walk away from your posts knowing that I've learned something new today.. For that I thank you sir. I look forward to reading and learning more! 
> Respectfully, 
> bass*


Well said bro...well said. :Afro:

----------


## arthurb999

Ironmaster, 

You look fucking awesome!

----------


## broncojosh

Seems like we have some real level headed men on this board. Ironmaster, Pure Ad., basskiller, ironweb,etc, glad to see people still know how to be respectful. I hate it when I'm on the board and people get that tough shit attitude. Just refreshing I guess.

----------


## broncojosh

LewdTenant, great avatar bro, that's my favorite movie..."give her the old in out"...gotta love it!!!

----------


## Rich8888

49 and ever fine. Pumpin' and humpin' baby. Gains everyday. Strong body, stong mind, strong soul..Bro

----------


## zurk

well it looks like i finally found "my place." i have been reading and gathering info on the main forums and have been turned off at all the negative flames, major egos, and non-helpfulness. it seem as though this is where the "information seekers/providers" with class hang out.
nice to have found you all.

----------


## thegame01

wow Ironmaster you look awesome bro.I hope to look like that some day To maitain that all those years is impressive but what is even more impressive is your views on things .

old school way of doing things was great and as much as i think that people dont have enough respect for one another these days ther3 are still some good people out there. we dont have to look far ,just look at the brothers here on AR.

The reason there are still good people out there is that there are still role models like you Ironmaster unfortunetly not enough.

It's great to have you part of the AR familly and once again you look awesome
BTW i am 31yr old

----------


## ironmaster

Thanks, thegame01. This is why I enjoy AR. The members here show much more respect for one another than on the other boards. The administrator and moderators here do a great job of setting the "tone"....result: good brothers, good advice, no condescending attitudes, no flames.

----------


## CutieFace

Damn Ironmaster you look great......so you like younger women? *wink*


Age is but a state of mind...and this old hag of 41 is feeling better now than ever.....plus I've gotten sooooooo great with age *wink*

*smile*

Cutie

----------


## ironmaster

Hey cutie: sure I like younger women....you are just a kid to me...hehe. I also prefer strong, "experienced" women if you know what I mean.
Take these dumbass "suicide bombers". They want to go to Mecca with 21 virgins. After one or two virgins, they'd be begging for a "pro".
Love those lips, baby.

----------


## Cali

I turn 30 Sunday so I guess I'm not in the running for the oldest, but I have to say I'm impressed with you guys who are "in the running" and still look great!  :Smilie:

----------


## resco

Hello All,

I may be the oldest, I am 72, born 04/12/30. I am in great health, never sick, and work out 3-4 times per week. Been using gear for a few months now and it makes me feel even better. I enjoy my 8 children and 6 grandchildren. When I was 50 years old, I thought someone 72 was really old. Now at 72 I think, man, life if good, I sure don't feel like 72. I intend to keep working out for many more years, since it really "pumps me up" mentally and physically. So, if any of you are approaching 60, don't stop working out, it really prolongs life and makes for a much better quality of life.

Resco

----------


## DarTanBFT

There goes my standing as the oldest. Resco, you just shattered the record. Great job!! Talk about an inspiration: geared at 72 is way kewl!!!

----------


## the original jason

i want to cry! IM is a true hero for sure good bros are really hard to find I am happy to say on my journey I have met some really genuine people and learned so much from you people this is my net home I love it, I cant ever imagine myself being without this lifestyle now get me some gh lol

peace

----------


## ironmaster

Damn, you are a sarcastic fucker, jason.......I like it. Hey, I'll go in on a order with you, it's cheaper in bulk. Secure forum?

----------


## the original jason

hey I was being genuine but one thing I can say bad about you is you didnt reply to my last pm hahaah but I know you are a busy guy being super AR guy and all that so I will wait like a patient guy that I am! drop me a pm about the gh

peace

----------


## ironmaster

he, he....don't worry about it big fella. You got a PM and my apology for forgetting......after all, this is the alzhiemers forum.

----------


## plow-horse

Well 44 this month still feel good most of the time had a bad back injury 4 years ago. If I get carry away and squat to heavy it acts up today being one of them days.

I'm new to this board and this form seams to have so good bros.

Hey ironmaster like to pm you about your training if I could. 
I started hormone therapy a few months ago my doctor doesnt know squat about it so I am learning it myself. I would like to ask a few ? about that as well.

----------


## ironmaster

Sure, friend......fire away.

----------


## Lynn

46 and going strong if i new how to attach a pic I would.. i'm 5'5, 160 lbs @ 11% bf.

----------


## symatech

ironmaster let me just say that you are a friggin animal! I only hope that I can look like that later in my life. 

yes a true inspiration to keep a great work ethic. keep up good work!

peace

----------


## Mighty Joe

Wow, Its great to see all these in shape older guys & gals here!
IronMaster, you inspire us all bro!

As for me, I'm coming up on 47. Been lifting since my teens and will never stop! I'm 6'2" and 225lbs and Loving life. And yup found a Doc who is a specialist with HRT.

MJ :Cool:

----------


## hammerhead

I'm a young 36 but i'm in the best physical shape of my entire life. The only thing that makes me feel old is how quickly I go downhill when I stop or cheat and how hard I have to work to get back up. The thing that makes me feel young is that I have the energy and the drive to do it. The thing that separates me from the young man I once was is the disclipline to achieve what I never was able to do when I was younger even though today I have to work twice as hard to get it. 

If you never slow doen you never grow old!

----------


## Tobey

Very Impressive Ironmaster. Very impressive indeed. 
You are a tribute for all to take worthy notes of and aspire to be like in body and in spirit.
Good job.
IC

----------


## Willys

I am 46.
Age is experience to the heart and mind.

----------


## Big Rush

This is a thread that we all should read. Iromaster, it's good to have bro's like you that us "youngsters" can look up and gain knowledge from. BTW, you look freakin' awesome...keep up the good work!

----------


## gadzid

First, I want to say, Ironmaster, That is awesome. I can only wish right now, but one day...
Second I want to say Hi to all the Bro's, I'm new to the board, and new to AS's. I'm here to read and learn. I'm 44 yrs old, and am looking to do my first cycle in the not to distant future. 
It's nice to hear from bro's my age who are doing great(phisically). Very inspiring!
I'm glad to be aboard, and I'll be listening.
Thx
Gadzid :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Ironslinger

forty............................................3 :Cry:

----------


## batmann

I'm 54 (born in 1948), started training around 1972 only stopped once while my sons were growing up and needed to work two jobs and spend time with them. Started up again around 1984 and have not stopped since. Started roid's only two years ago when the Doc prescribed Cypinate due to low test levels. Now I use just about everything QV,Shearing and Organon make. Never felt or looked better. I can and do hang with guys from 18 and up. They look at me as some type of guru and that really feeds my ego. I use very small doses compaired to what I read on the forum. I try to make it about triple the mg's prescribed for maintinance and run that for 12-14 weeks before cutting back. I'm a very solid 190 pounder at 5'8" tall. Body fat goes between 16 and 13% depending on when and how it's checked. My waist is 32-33 and chest is 48". My bi's are 16.5 and very vascular as are my shoulders and legs. I do cardio four time a week for 20min.and weight train one body part a day (Mon-Friday). Never give up. Remember "He not busy being born is busy dying" Bob Dylan circa 1963

----------


## Farmer

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Well, so far in this thread it looks like I'm the winner at 53. Do I get a prize.
> I appreciate the kind words from TNT, LewdTenant(love that moniker) and others. Actually, I think we have an advantage over the younger guys. After decades in the gym and countless cycles, older fellows like us know what works for us. We generally can afford better gear, and have the time to properly train. Also, mature muscle is freakier looking.
> I just feel that there is no need for anyone to give in to aging. Most of my friends just surrendered to it in their 30's or 40's. They are unhealthy, look like shit, and their kids laugh at them. Not this guy. I was determined to set an example of fitness for my sons. If you preach strength training in sports, you better practice it by example. Kids aren't stupid.
> And I don't give one shit that steroids are illegal. It's ridiculous to deny us the right to combat old age. Older women can get what they need, no problem.....or they would all be bald with mustaches. But a guy can turn into an old woman.....that's just fine. Well fuck that.
> 
> I'm well into my summer program: GH/insulin/light test/tren/winstrol/eq. I recommend it highly for old farts. Here's a photo I just snapped of my results so far......*


Damn big man, you got some arnold like features in that shot. Earning my respect by walking the walk, I know i'll be lifting till I hit the grave. Hopefully i'll be as conditioned as that when I am in my 50's.

From a young buck at 19

peace

----------


## Red Ketchup

34 here  :Smilie: 

But folks folks... the oldest person here is 39... everyone knows than we stop aging at 39  :Big Grin:  My old man has been 39 for 21 years now... 

 :LOL: 

Red

----------


## Branik28

36 and still going strong here boys.... :Big Grin:

----------


## valerie

WEll -I'm 45 and have never been hotter!!!!!!


5'6" [email protected] 17% bf

Lifting heavy and getting stronger every year, lifting for 5 years so far-valerie

----------


## Southern Cross

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Well, so far in this thread it looks like I'm the winner at 53. Do I get a prize.
> I appreciate the kind words from TNT, LewdTenant(love that moniker) and others. Actually, I think we have an advantage over the younger guys. After decades in the gym and countless cycles, older fellows like us know what works for us. We generally can afford better gear, and have the time to properly train. Also, mature muscle is freakier looking.
> I just feel that there is no need for anyone to give in to aging. Most of my friends just surrendered to it in their 30's or 40's. They are unhealthy, look like shit, and their kids laugh at them. Not this guy. I was determined to set an example of fitness for my sons. If you preach strength training in sports, you better practice it by example. Kids aren't stupid.
> And I don't give one shit that steroids are illegal. It's ridiculous to deny us the right to combat old age. Older women can get what they need, no problem.....or they would all be bald with mustaches. But a guy can turn into an old woman.....that's just fine. Well fuck that.
> 
> I'm well into my summer program: GH/insulin/light test/tren/winstrol/eq. I recommend it highly for old farts. Here's a photo I just snapped of my results so far......*


Fucking awsome

----------


## Shaun

Im 32 5 10" and weigh in at 204 lbs 10 yrs training.Ironmaster i had a sargeant that looked like you do and you are absolutely right about train by example.Im sure your kids make you there idol!!You look great bud!!

----------


## ironmaster

Thanks, Shaun. Now hit the deck and give me 50!.....lol.
You know, what I really wanted was for my sons to see that superior strength and conditioning gives you the edge in athletics, the military, and life in general. All of my boys are wrestlers, and start lifting when they get that first pubic hair. I have 2 on NCAA D1 scholarships (which saves me tons of money). My oldest just achieved All-American status at the Nationals. He wins with strength and endurance.

Here's oldman ironmaster's age 54 pic:

----------


## ironmaster

Been working on thickness this winter.

----------


## needtbbig

hey bros 37 here going on 19 nothing like working out.

----------


## ironmaster

Looking good, needtbbig. I'd like to get my waist that lean again. You look in your 20's from the neck down. 
Unfortunately, my face shows my age.....so I ain't showin it.

----------


## my7169

32 and still looking good  :Smilie:

----------


## Football_Bill

I second that, MY7169, you will always look good!!

----------


## my7169

Thanx Bill you are Just Tooooo Sweet!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc M

You are an absolute inspiration to us all!! I take my hat off to you and your dedication and love for life!

Doc M

----------


## CutieFace

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Looking good, needtbbig. I'd like to get my waist that lean again. You look in your 20's from the neck down. 
> Unfortunately, my face shows my age.....so I ain't showin it.*



I've seen 20 something year old b odies that didn't look as good as that needtbbig......

Ironmaster....I'm sure the face has that sexy mature man look about it......older men can be very sexy w/ that salt n pepper thing going for them...a great attitude, a quick smile and those strong arms..bet you have the all the ladies melting in the gym

*wink*

Cutie

----------


## ironmaster

Well, cutieface......you just put the melt down on me. You were raised to be kind to the elderly, weren't you?

----------


## CutieFace

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Well, cutieface......you just put the melt down on me. You were raised to be kind to the elderly, weren't you?*



elderly? damn you're only as old as you feel....I doubt you'd feel old
*wink*

Cutie

----------


## RGSOUNDF

41  :Wink:

----------


## ironmaster

Cutieface, you are right.....I was being falsely modest. Actually, I'm pretty damn good for any age. I've had lots of time to practice. 
Put up some pics, CF. I hear you are fine.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

35 years young!!!!!! I've never felt better

----------


## TheChosen1

40, going on 41 in 3 weeks. Will be pumping iron and gear until death do me part. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## CutieFace

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Cutieface, you are right.....I was being falsely modest. Actually, I'm pretty damn good for any age. I've had lots of time to practice. 
> Put up some pics, CF. I hear you are fine.*



Here is a hint

*wink*

Cutie

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by CutieFace_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Here is a hint
> 
> *wink*
> 
> *



Dang! Sweet!

--dnb

----------


## needtbbig

nice!! cutiface

----------


## ironmaster

Now this is what I call a bodybuilding thread! I'm feeling "bigger" already, cutiface.

----------


## CutieFace

> _Originally posted by ironmaster_ 
> *Now this is what I call a bodybuilding thread! I'm feeling "bigger" already, cutiface.*


*blush* well I have been told I"m good at making things bigger, harder, thicker so to speak

*wink*

Cutie

----------


## RLARG

I am 46 and healthy as hell, I will never give up AS. This is the best place!, good people!!

----------


## plano/man

46 and the best and strongest i have felt in years. thanks to t400 and sust 250

----------


## proskier

50 years old and enjoying every ****in' minute of it. 35 years of strength training.
I use AAS on lower dose cycles and get excellent results. Look, feel and perform like 20 years younger.
Giving in to aging is foolish,IMO. Life is too short to spend it on the sidelines.

----------


## ScottMn

37 here.....no signs of letting up anytime soon

----------


## trapman

52 and getting bigger every day. 
Do you guys realise that this thread has been going for almost 2 years ? (record ? )

----------


## BigOld

I'm 54 and bigger than ever! Arms have finally broken through 20"!!! yea!!!!

----------


## JerseyDevil

I'm 48 and have been training for 14 years. Just started gear a few months ago...

What ever happened to Ironmaster? It appears he stopped posting around last Christmas?

----------


## Mr. Shoulders

47...Been training for 21 years...Started gear when I was about 26

----------


## LilVito469

so its safe to say im probably the youngest on this board at 18  :Smilie:

----------


## seasonedvet

I'm 60 and still going strong!  :Strong Smiley:   :Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## DNH

49 and looking forward to the 53 mark it just keeps getting better.

----------


## desron1

52 and still going strong. Recently retired from military reserve duty and staying fit had been an ongoing requirement. See myself staying in that "regular work-out" mentality for the rest of my life.

----------


## beefydragon

i'm 28....and counting.... Just a Young'en!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

IronMaster, you are my hero!!!

----------


## Dukester

Ill be 50 next month. Im new here and am looking forward to learning and sharing with all of you. I will be researching and seeking out the safest AS therapy that I can use at this age. HRT is sounding better al the time!

----------


## willie2

I'll be 57 in June 2005...still lifting heavy and still "gearing" up...didn't start using until I was in my 50's and it has helped me immensely....

willie2  :Cool:

----------


## seanw

> I'll be 57 in June 2005...still lifting heavy and still "gearing" up...didn't start using until I was in my 50's and it has helped me immensely....
> 
> willie2


Hey Willie I am 50 in a couple of weeks and glad to see an even older guy having great results. Tell us all about what you have done cycle wise and what results you got.

----------


## alevok

I am 32 years old, feeling and looking much better than when I was 18

----------


## AAJB

34 and feeling great!

----------


## GREENMACHINE

> Just curious. I am 32 but know that is not close to being the oldest. 
> 
> Also, how long do you plan on doing roids? I mean we can't do them forever. Or can we? I just don't see myself doing this in my 40's.


Swolecat is 84 according to his profile  :LOL:  D.O.B DEC 25 1920

----------


## FatherTime

51 year old "grandfather to be" here (Oldest daughter is due in August).

6'1", 200 lbs, 17% BF. I am new to this site. Looking into gear because gaining muscle is getting more difficult every year. There is so much information here that it can be a bit overwhelming.

Nice to be among some older body builders, although a lot of posts here came from guys and girls who are young enough to be my children...

----------


## Thegr8One

> Well, so far in this thread it looks like I'm the winner at 53. Do I get a prize.
> I appreciate the kind words from TNT, LewdTenant(love that moniker) and others. Actually, I think we have an advantage over the younger guys. After decades in the gym and countless cycles, older fellows like us know what works for us. We generally can afford better gear, and have the time to properly train. Also, mature muscle is freakier looking.
> I just feel that there is no need for anyone to give in to aging. Most of my friends just surrendered to it in their 30's or 40's. They are unhealthy, look like ****, and their kids laugh at them. Not this guy. I was determined to set an example of fitness for my sons. If you preach strength training in sports, you better practice it by example. Kids aren't stupid.
> And I don't give one **** that steroids are illegal. It's ridiculous to deny us the right to combat old age. Older women can get what they need, no problem.....or they would all be bald with mustaches. But a guy can turn into an old woman.....that's just fine. Well **** that.
> 
> I'm well into my summer program: GH/insulin/light test/tren/winstrol/eq. I recommend it highly for old farts. Here's a photo I just snapped of my results so far......


lookin good bro

----------


## blodger

Well, I'll be 61 years young on the 28th of this month. 6' and 205, bodyfat 18%. On HRT at 200mg per week and loving it.
Peace

Blodger

----------


## tough old man

Tough Old Man 52 years young

----------


## PrimoPup

45 here and just can not wait until i get all my gear in place, been out for 3 years now, but i am back now.

----------


## LAW

What, no women post their age???????? lol I'll be 49 June 30th.

----------


## mark956101957

47 going on 48

----------


## ottomaddox

37 going to be 38 in a few months, but I've been seeing a few grey hairs lately........

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Soon 32.

----------


## Ranger5

A guy competed in our state show at 65. This guy looked incredible. Had good mass and cuts. I know he's on roids cause we workout at the same gym and I see the tell tale signs. Never talked to him about cycles or anything just friendly conversation. I have noticed he never seems to be pushing much weight. For example,I've never seen him go higher than 185 on bench. He looks as strong as any other 210 pound meathead, (myself). I hope I'm still around the gym when I'm 53 or 65 or 100.

----------


## Kale

> Well, I'll be 61 years young on the 28th of this month. 6' and 205, bodyfat 18%. On HRT at 200mg per week and loving it.
> Peace
> 
> Blodger


Blodger where in South East Asia are you ?

----------


## goldenFloyd

this thread is a few years old... where did ironmaster go anyway? hasn't posted since like 2003?

----------


## Pillbass

I'm 48 and love training. Sorta new been doing this for 2 years. I am so much buigger than i dreamed of and loving it. Was glad someone posted the age question because there are alot of young men and women here so I sorta wondered if I was some sorta old wierdo. Haha Thanks guys for being there and stating what u know as real!

----------


## ripped glutes

im 40

----------


## JohnnyB

> this thread is a few years old... where did ironmaster go anyway? hasn't posted since like 2003?


He has disappeared for the moment, he wasn't a big poster to began with so he could be back some day

JohnnyB

----------


## mesomorph

49, and trying to be as strong as I can be, and looking like it too. Man there is hardly anything in life that can compare to gear, lifting heavy, eating right....

Want to cycle as long as I can, but sensibly so the stuff adds to my life, not detracts from that awesome feeling you got about yourself and your health.

----------


## CapnZ

44 here - and yea - I remember Joggin in a Jug too - big fu**ing dose of vinegar, basically. Damn Ironmaster - you're my hero. I thought I looked good for 44 till I saw your pics - way to go!

----------


## bsteve47

I was 58 last march and still going strong. I've only been lifting for 7 yrs. and still making progress.

----------


## bett

:Evil2:  40 lol fbb life begins at 40, all the top fbb,s are 40 plus
u look great hope u take it all the way
bett

----------


## limpdin

40 y.o. and on my first ever cycle of test. enan. 500mg./wk. I look the best I ever have! I am hooked on bodybuilding for the rest of my life!

Ironmaster you are a class act! I look forward to learning more from you all as the years pile-on! Maybe someday I can snatch the pebble from your hands! (You know you're old if you recognize that old "Kung-fu" reference!)

----------


## Theatrix

I'm 47 and feeling 30. Train with my two sons 4 days a week. Never been in better shape. My girl is 30 and keeps me young. 
Started a deca /winny cycle.....ooooops...no test......good thing she in Europe at the moment......good gain, but certainly Deca Dick......Will be adding test this week.

----------


## nalbano34

34 here and thought I may have been up there.....wheew!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinkvelvet

Alright, all you more mature gentleman..........

I must say...I am loving this thread!!!

Why can't I find men like yourselves....your hard to come by! And, I am in absolute awe!!!!

P.S. Just turned 30...and, NOT happy about it!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BuildaBeast

Just turned 35 and loking forward to many more years.

----------


## paulzane

Well I am 50 y.o. and have got back in the gym after injury. Had an op last December and have now got the all clear to restart training again!

----------

